# Tiff / Jpg sent from Mac to PC



## Larry718 (Aug 25, 2003)

After clciking on "Window Friendly attachment" the Tif or Jpg I e-mail to a PC is not received in either of those formats by a PC.

What is received is a small red x in the upper left corner of the body of the incoming 
e-mail.

Any ideas?

Tks and rgds
Larry


----------



## middigit (Feb 3, 2008)

i'm guessing they have their email set up to not show images in email but show placeholder (ie red x)


----------

